# Help Identifying Crumbling Insulation in Warehouse



## agahno66 (Jun 10, 2016)

I've recently moved my workshop into a warehouse which has old, degrading insulation which is falling from the ceiling almost daily in small and large clumps.

The landlord has told me its safe, but I was hoping somebody could tell me what type of insulation it is and whether it poses a health risk of any kind - i'll be working in there six days a week 8-5. It breaks up almost like an old cake between the fingers. Thanks Kindly, Doug


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That looks like old Styrofoam that was sold in sheets. In the 60s, or earlier.

it usually degraded that way when exposed to UV light, you said that this was on the ceilings?

ODD.


Was this warehouse used with a forklift to store stuff.

Old Styrofoam would disintegrate like liquid if it got a drop of gasoline on it, and a poorly tuned forklift could have been adding gasoline to the air.


ED


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been in a building similar to that. Any really loud noise would bring small amounts of it down. I suggest safety glasses at all times. You don't want particles of that stuff falling in your eyes.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks to be one of the several fibrous spray on fireproofings. I think many were a combination of rockwool and cement. 

Regardless, it is not something you want to breath and should be removed and reapplied. I would imagine that if it was required at the time for code compliance, that is it still required unless the designation or usage of the building has changed.


----------

